
Google performed the first quantum simulation of a chemical reaction - cyrc
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2253089-google-performed-the-first-quantum-simulation-of-a-chemical-reaction/
======
alpineidyll3
The levels of hype in this announcement are astounding. The type of
calculation they ran was literally run by hand at the dawn of the last
century. It was a mean field calculation, meaning the actual quantum nature of
the device wasn't really used, the inputs and outputs were essentially
classical degrees of freedom. A more accurate title would be: Google twiddles
with 72 unitary rotations, makes ludicrous argument they are at the cutting
edge to keep lab open.

